
Happier HTML5 Form Validation - kawera
https://daverupert.com/2017/11/happier-html5-forms/
======
larrysalibra
Huge fan of HTML 5 form validation. For whatever reason, I still see a lot of
client-side javascript apps that spend a lot of time trying to validate form
input in javascript and render and display feedback when they could just
outsource it to the user's browser.

Browser support is pretty much ubiquitous: [https://caniuse.com/#feat=form-
validation](https://caniuse.com/#feat=form-validation)

